# XTUBE, fursuits, murrsuit yiffing and all that stuff.



## wufke (Jan 26, 2012)

SO, this is old new, but I'm still not sure if anyone else has heard about this. I got the owners of Xtube to add a fursuit section to their porn. So now, people can upload fursuit videos and look for them in a section made just for them and nothing else.

one problem though... not enough people are submitting videos or editing old videos to include the new categorization to thier videos. The normal amount of spam videos that hit each category are making up roughly 50% of the videos. Also, there are idiot furries who upload their videos to that section despite the fact that they have no fursuit whatsoever. Completely naked jackoff videos titled "watch me yiff my yiffhole hurr" are not fursuit videos. 

What you can do to help. Spread the word, re-categories any videos you might put up before, and submit new videos to the fursuit category. The suiters have the chance to dominate the most powerful tube site in the porn industry. Think of the power we could have. The power. 




The power. 

P.S. don't post here if your going to complain about how most fursuiters are normal and that people who fuck in fursuits are not normal. I'm tired of hearing it and I can't begin to explain the irony. 

p.p.s. modern psychology thinks dressing up in a fursuit to have sex is much more understandable than dressing up in a fursuit to go bowling, cause at least the ones having sex are doing it to satisfy visual and tactile sexual fantasy. Psychology said it not me, don't hate the player hate the game.

p.p.p.s. I'm not trying to troll, unless it will get more people to post fursuit videos and in that case i am. 

p.p.p.p.s. I actually do like fursuiters that go bowling, they are really nice and fun.


----------



## Larry (Jan 26, 2012)

What's XTube?

*googles*

OH GOD MY FUCKING EYES


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 26, 2012)

FUCK YOU NO >:C 

GET OUT OF MY FAF


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 26, 2012)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...what?


----------



## Ley (Jan 26, 2012)

OH GOD WHAT


----------



## shteev (Jan 26, 2012)

What made you think that making this thread was a good idea?


----------



## Commie Bat (Jan 26, 2012)

Protip.


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 26, 2012)

I approve of this message and/or service.



















































I mean... what? D:


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh God, someone escaped the Den, catch him quickly before he corrupts the rest of the forum!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, talk about some misplaced ideas. Great job OP. Now people will much more easily figure out what suits they don't want to touch, see at meets, and or buy when the owner decides to try to sell their fuck-suits.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLYsW9J2LFE&feature=related


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 26, 2012)

OP is just the worst kind of person.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 26, 2012)

Holy shit. 

Did _not_ see this coming outside of the den.


----------



## Larry (Jan 26, 2012)

Trpdwarf said:


> Wow, talk about some misplaced ideas. Great job OP. Now people will much more easily figure out what suits they don't want to touch, see at meets, and or buy when the owner decides to try to sell their fuck-suits.




Looks like SilverFenrir made my list.


----------



## MetaBaka (Jan 26, 2012)

ogodwut.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 26, 2012)

Titties on a stick, this is a boss thread. 

:U

Shame I'll never visit xtube or whatsit. Wait, no shame in that.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDW0ZnZxjn4&list=FLLFB137wcAz61eTPzKtfXWQ&index=82&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Milo (Jan 26, 2012)

one piece of advice I got while I was at FC:

never go near the suiters with pants/shorts on. it almost always means they're hiding a built-in sheath. :l


----------



## Zenia (Jan 26, 2012)

Fursuit sex is disgusting.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 26, 2012)

Why! Oh God why!


----------



## Don (Jan 26, 2012)

Go pester the perverse aberrations that haunt the Yiffstar/Sofurry forums. They're much more open (figuratively and literally speaking) to these sorts of matters.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 26, 2012)

Isn't this a little inappropriate for FA Forums?


----------



## Conker (Jan 26, 2012)

This makes me feel bad for xtube.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 26, 2012)

Sup Den, how was your thursday? You seem rather out of it so I think it's time to lie down... forever...


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2012)

GTFOFAFOP


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 26, 2012)

Mods? Inappropriate? Or are we just gonna look this one over too


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jan 26, 2012)

Ew.

Also, any furries who actually FILM themselves doing that need to be shot. A lot of times. In the eye. Way to broadcast what your suit is for, and make everyone look bad, assholes.

The rest of us do not want that reputation surrounding our NON SEX suits. And also if I ever wore shorts or something over a suit it would probably be because I was going for a theme, like surfer, or something.


----------



## Don (Jan 26, 2012)

Clayton said:


> Mods? Inappropriate? Or are we just gonna look this one over too



If only the OP tried to defend himself and his little 'accomplishment.' Then this thread would age like a fine wine as opposed to the unamusing swill it has become.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 26, 2012)

This has been closed because it does kind of toe the line as per the rules here and this is likely to become a cluster-storm so to speak.


----------

